# 328d purchase advise



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

I am giving consideration in replacing my 2010 335d high mileage car for a New 2016 328d.

I've attached the specs and am curious what you think a fair price for this 2016 as spec'd out should be, and possible trade-in for my 2010 with 112k miles. I consider my 335D to be a "clean" trade-in. Everything works, no dents or dings, clean inside and out, only been serviced by the dealer, la di la di da....

Mine is a 2010 335D Sport, Premium, Black with Beige leather.



Thanks!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

The spec sheet shows Sensatec; shouldn't Premium Package change it to Leather?
Consider lighting package.

I'm guessing $44K, perhaps a bit lower.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> The spec sheet shows Sensatec; shouldn't Premium Package change it to Leather?
> Consider lighting package.
> 
> I'm guessing $44K, perhaps a bit lower.


I see that as well, I assume this is the correct spec sheet for this vehicle. It is not special order so assume lighting package is not an option now.

What kind of steering wheel would this come with? Any paddles?:thumbs:

I'm thinking closer to $41-$42K. I'm supposed to get a USAA discount.

I'm hoping to get about $10k on my trade, but know they will low ball me closer to $8k, which I think sucks. Have to play one against the other.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this is the car in question, it is located in Arlington, Tx.

http://www.bmwofarlington.com/new/B...ngton-TX-5d0fa5150a0d0c1445880de5caf8c862.htm

I'm a little confused about the options now days. They aren't showing the price, wonder why?

List on mine is $47,280. I know it will cost them about $500 to ship it to South Florida.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Yours is similar to ours that we purchased recently. $40.5k including CPO

<edit - found the options page from my packet>


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> I think this is the car in question, it is located in Arlington, Tx.
> 
> http://www.bmwofarlington.com/new/B...ngton-TX-5d0fa5150a0d0c1445880de5caf8c862.htm
> 
> ...


Thats not yours......that one has NAV and DAP+


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

My hometown where I went to grade school.

You should consider selling on either here or on E90. $8000 is about 1/2 what you could get. I do recalll your car had the big collision a while back. Is that why you are thinking pessimistic in your valuation?



Flyingman said:


> I think this is the car in question, it is located in Arlington, Tx.
> 
> http://www.bmwofarlington.com/new/B...ngton-TX-5d0fa5150a0d0c1445880de5caf8c862.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> My hometown where I went to grade school.
> 
> You should consider selling on either here or on E90. $8000 is about 1/2 what you could get. I do recalll your car had the big collision a while back. Is that why you are thinking pessimistic in your valuation?


Those are the values being shown by NADA, etc... About $10k if in Clean condition, retail around $12k.

The damage is really no big deal, front end cosmetics, hood, bumpers, fairing, lights, radiator. No major body or chassis damage. Great repairs done by Mercedes Benz Authorized repair shop. I cant tell it was ever repaired.

I'm expecting about $10k for the trade, if not I'll do a private sale.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Yours is similar to ours that we purchased recently. $40.5k including CPO
> 
> <edit - found the options page from my packet>


Your has a few more bells and whistles and leather. Mine is the Semantec?

You say your was CPO? That will make a significant difference no?


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Your has a few more bells and whistles and leather. Mine is the Semantec?
> 
> You say your was CPO? That will make a significant difference no?


Yes a few. You are looking at new however. I would be interested to know the "Born on Date" however for your "new" one to see how "new/old" it really is.

The CPO has a value of about $1500. Ours had 8k miles on it when purchased and was in pristine condition. Taking the CPO out of the equation about 21.5% below list for being 5 months removed from being "new".

Yours that you posted has sensatec. I think there is another package that has leather in it or you have to have a separate line item like mine that was posted for leather. Mine is black on red stitching. Looks quite nice.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Yes a few. You are looking at new however. I would be interested to know the "Born on Date" however for your "new" one to see how "new/old" it really is.
> 
> The CPO has a value of about $1500. Ours had 8k miles on it when purchased and was in pristine condition. Taking the CPO out of the equation about 21.5% below list for being 5 months removed from being "new".
> 
> Yours that you posted has sensatec. I think there is another package that has leather in it or you have to have a separate line item like mine that was posted for leather. Mine is black on red stitching. Looks quite nice.


It does, the red stitching really does highlight an otherwise dark interior. I always go with beige, all my cars have been black exterior with beige interior. Volvo XC90, Tahoe, 335D, GL 350.:bigpimp:


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> I've attached the specs and am curious what you think a fair price for this 2016 as spec'd out should be,


Invoice looks to be ~44k. I would say about $42-43k before incentives, considering you can very likely get a MY17 at or slightly under invoice from a sponsor.



floydarogers said:


> The spec sheet shows Sensatec; shouldn't Premium Package change it to Leather?
> Consider lighting package.


They changed the premium package in MY16 to include LED lights instead of leather.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys,

My local dealer just called me and tried to convince me that I can order a new 2017 to my specs and still come very close to what the 2016 would be. Not sure if he is blowing smoke or not. I'm going to give that a looking at.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I found where the 328d was in Texas, it is in Plano.

http://www.classicbmw.com/new/BMW/2016-BMW-328d-e085b7bc0a0e0adf001605de1150e868.htm

They are offering it MSRP (47,280) less 5%, less $1,000, and $8k for my trade. I realize it hasn't been sitting on their lot for 400 days! They must be getting the car from the Plano dealer for a lot less, no? Just shipping must be about $800 or so.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> I realize it hasn't been sitting on their lot for 400 days!


This statement confuses me. Did you mean "has?" Otherwise, I don't understand the significance.

From what I could look up, it's been listed at the current dealer for 79 days, and was produced on 6/7/16.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Wait.... are you sure abt moving to lower torque little brother?


----------



## daveyator (Nov 16, 2011)

What bimmerdiesel says. If your used to a 335d a 328d will be a major let down. I wound up with a 2014 535d CPO for under 40k. Very happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had my 328d M Sport for about 3 years now and think it is about the perfect car. I would highly recommend it. It is plenty fast, great mpg and has been very reliable.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

DBV said:


> I have had my 328d M Sport for about 3 years now and think it is about the perfect car. I would highly recommend it. It is plenty fast, great mpg and has been very reliable.


I agree. Great acceleration, insane mpg. 50 mpg on the highway is easily achievable without trying.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

DBV and glangford: nothing wrong with 328d. Infact i always wished 328d was launched instead of 335d
328d is not like 335d. Do you need all that torque... may be not. But after driving torque monster for 7yrs I feel transition will be hard.


----------

